# Opinions on 220 match



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

I am looking for anyone who owns or has fired a 200 match. I need alittle help deciding if I should pick one of them up to be used primarilly as a range gun. It will be either the 220 match or a 1911 and I can't decide. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

